# PUR - Pursuit Minerals



## Joe Blow (4 June 2010)

Riviera Resources Limited (RVE) is a gold and base metal exploration company, focusing on the Three Sisters project in Queensland.

http://www.rivieraresources.com.au


----------



## MEGALADON (28 October 2010)

*Re: RVE - Riviera Resources*

Due to re list romorrow on the back of a $15m capital raising and a shareholder approved transaction between Riviera and SAFM approved by shareholders to acquire 100% of the Ponto Verde Iron Ore Project in Brazil;


----------



## MEGALADON (28 October 2010)

*Re: RVE - Riviera Resources*

Quick Busines Case of 1million tonnes p.a. existing production capacity at $10-12tonne selling wholesale to Vale right next door at $40 gives them $25m profit p.a. before scaling up production and shipping to China in large scale to achieve full market price. 

Top of the Watchlist when this relists


----------



## MEGALADON (29 October 2010)

*Re: RVE - Riviera Resources*

29 October 2010
ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
PROSPECTUS TO RAISE $15M CLOSED OVERSUBSCRIBED

● Indicated date of admission to ASX is 4th November 2010

●Exploration will now recommence along with engineering studies to increase production to 3 million tonnes per year at +60%Fe

● Production expected to commence late 2010


----------



## MEGALADON (29 October 2010)

*Re: RVE - Riviera Resources*

RVE - Riviera Resources has been renamed to "South American Ferro Metals Ltd (SAFM)" so when it relists on 4th Nov ("anticipated") the new asx code will be SFZ.

SFZ


----------



## System (29 January 2016)

On January 28th, 2016, South America Ferro Metals Limited (SFZ) changed its name and ASX code to Burrabulla Corporation Limited (BUA).


----------



## System (24 August 2017)

On August 23rd, 2017, Burrabulla Corporation Limited (BUA) changed its name and ASX code to Pursuit Minerals Limited (PUR).


----------



## System (11 August 2020)

Pursuit Minerals chases high-grade gold project in Arizona


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 August 2020)

System said:


> Pursuit Minerals chases high-grade gold project in Arizona



Pursuit Minerals (ASX: PUR) signed an exclusive option to acquire the Buck Mountain Gold Project, a gold-silver-platinum group metals (PGMs) project in Arizona, USA.

A high-grade alluvial gold project, the Buck Mountain Project’s precious metals are contained within gravels that have been washed down onto the plains from the surrounding Buck Mountain within Arizona’s Mohave Mountain Range.....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Pursuit Minerals (ASX: PUR) signed an exclusive option to acquire the Buck Mountain Gold Project, a gold-silver-platinum group metals (PGMs) project in Arizona, USA.
> 
> A high-grade alluvial gold project, the Buck Mountain Project’s precious metals are contained within gravels that have been washed down onto the plains from the surrounding Buck Mountain within Arizona’s Mohave Mountain Range.....



Where is Buster Scruggs when you need him.







gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 August 2020)

"He’s in Yuma now, busting rocks, still a little gimpy from what they say. Fella by the name of Shively unless I misremember said his papi was fr– from France.”


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 May 2021)

In 2020 the  Company has refocussed on Western Australia with the acquisition of the  Warrior PGE-Ni-Cu and Gladiator Gold Project.

April 2021 ... a placement of $8 million at 6.9c  to further WA projects



> _S3 Consortium Pty Ltd (Stocks Digital) will be issued 3,000,000 Shares for nil cash consideration, topping up Stocks Digital’s marketing services with an additional $207,000 worth of services at a deemed issue price of $A0.069 per Share. The Company has been very impressed with the manner in which Stocks Digital continue to attract, grow and engage Pursuit’s shareholder base._



*!!*

_*Three highly prospective and complementary projects in Tier 1 jurisdiction *_

*WA Warrior (100%) ... PGE-Ni-Cu *
• 20km north & 170km northeast of Chalice's high-grade Gonneville PGE-Ni-Cu discovery on the Julimar Project with highly prospective landholding >648km2 
• AEM and MLEM have been completed on Calingiri East generating highly conductive features (up to 3,950 S/m) at Phil's Hill Prospect. 
• Additional targets from both the AEM and infill MLEM will be identified after final interpretation 

*Combatant (100%) ... Au *
• 2 exploration licences 210 km west of Meekatharra cover 404km2 
• The Combatant tenement applications cover part of the Narryer Terrain as interpreted by Dessert Metals (ASX: DM1) and the Geological Survey of Western Australia 
• The Project has potential for orogenic gold as ASTER data indicates alteration patterns similar to orogenic gold systems

*Gladiator (100%) ... Au *
• 4 exploration licences 10km northwest of Laverton 
• Proximal to the Beasley Creek (produced 798,314t @ 2.59g/t Au) and Lancefield (produced 1.32 million ounces of gold) gold mines 
• Significant historical drill intersections include: 
... 11m @ 4.64g/t Au from 61 (drill hole WGC89), 
... 11m @ 2.75g/t Au from 59m (drill hole WGC98), 
... 17m @ 1.16g/t Au from 43m in drill hole BCP318.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 April 2022)

Gold and Copper Drill Targets Identified at Calingiri East

Pursuit Minerals Ltd (ASX: PUR) (“PUR” or the “Company”) is pleased to announce that multiple gold and copper targets have been identified after analysis of auger soil sample assay results from the Calingiri East  tenement, Warrior Project.
Warrior PGE-Ni-Cu Project
• Calingiri East 
o Three high priority gold & copper targets identified in auger results
o 700m x 250m gold anomaly, 50 times higher than the surrounding background values, identified at the Ablett prospect
o Consultant geochemist confirms Au-Bi-As-Sb-Pb Orogenic Gold  basement mineralisation signature at Ablett prospect
o A Cr-Ni-Sc-Cu-Pd-Pt association maps ultramafic lithologies 
prospective for PGE-Ni-Cu mineralisation
o Two new, large, untested copper anomalies defined (Smogo’s & Phil’s Hill West) from auger results
o Soil sample results from Smogo’s and Phil’s Hill West compare very favourably with early soil results over Chalice Mining’s Gonneville 
discovery1 where 30ppm Cu, 150ppm Ni and 6ppm Pd were
considered significant
o Three high priority Pd anomalies have been identified at or near the Ablett’s prospect
o Total of 2017 samples collected (Figure 1), assays from first 1533 
available, infill pending
o Air Core (AC) drilling of targets commencing April 2022


The market thinks the results are PURdy lookin', hopefully not peppered... 🤪


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 December 2022)

_And another refocus. If at first you don't succeed, fail and fail again._

*Pursuit to Acquire Lithium Brine Project in Argentina*
HIGHLIGHTS
• Strategy: _Binding agreement to acquire 100% of Trilogy Minerals Pty Ltd, an Argentina-focused lithium company, that provides Pursuit with_:
o *Attractive Lithium Resource* - The Rio Grande Salar hosts an inferred resource of 2.1 million tonnes LCE at an average grade of 370mg/Li to a depth of 100m reported as part of an existing Canadian National Instrument 43-101 (NI43-101) report (LSC Lithium Corporation of Canada, 2018). CS-AMT surveys have identified Lithium enriched brines to a depth of 500m, and planned drilling to this depth is expected to significantly increase the resource. A portion of the Rio Grande Surtenements (~3,000ha) are located within a section of this resource.

... _and did wonders for the insider money. TTMAR



_


----------

